# I am astounded that



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

We are not allowed to ask questions about banned members without being gagged or our threads deleted -

I cannot believe that in this day and age there is no freedom of speech here

Even the most peaceful of threads was closed

I want to know why long standing members, that are *being* model members of these forums are being banned over past events that they have already been punished for.

Would anyone else like to talk about this openly with me this evening?

Peaceful thoughts and feelings as always 

3rd time lucky xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

theres a few i wanted to ask about but havnt yet 

theres some brilliant members who have been banned over what???


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the mods have made their point quiet clear that they do not want to talk about this, why start a thread over it, it just stirs up trouble !!!

They have their reasons,


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree that we should atleast have a valid reason for the banning, but they may be locking threads because when a well liked member goes it upsets alot of people. On another forum I go on when a really well liked member got banned our threads and comments about it got deleted or locked because a popular member got banned before and people were aguing about it for months after. This way it cools down fast.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi - haven't been on for a while and so haven't got a clue what you are talking about?? - what, where, how, when, who??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It appears SOME Mods have their faves  Well, I'm not saying that is GOSPEL, it's just how it comes across to me personaly. Not wanting to cause any trouble, but just having a thought out loud.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> I think the mods have made their point quiet clear that they do not want to talk about this, why start a thread over it, it just stirs up trouble !!!
> 
> They have their reasons,


It's called freedom of speech hun and to not talk about people that we care about being banned doesn't make them vanish (stolen from Aka Chan who is a babe)


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Changes said:


> It's called freedom of speech hun and to not talk about people that we care about being banned doesn't make them vanish (stolen from Aka Chan who is a babe)


Not say you can't ask but there has been enough bloo*y threads from them asking for it not to be discused!!!! go figure:cursing:

Oh and i also like some of those members taking time out!


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck.
mum (sallyanne)hasn't been given any reason at all and she emailed mark who has ignored her and not one of the mods have told her either.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Changes said:


> We are not allowed to ask questions about banned members without being gagged or our threads deleted -
> 
> I cannot believe that in this day and age there is no freedom of speech here
> 
> ...


A brave poster daring to question WHY?? Dont give this thread long though but good for you absolutely agree!!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Not say you can't ask but there has been enough bloo*y threads from them asking for it not to be discused!!!! go figure:cursing:
> 
> Oh and i also like some of those members taking time out!





piggybaker said:


> go figure:cursing:


 No need to be rude to me (not happy)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i didnt want to hijack your thread but reading this made me think of another alternative...

i started my own thread but for what its worth i agree with you.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Changes said:


> No need to be rude to me (not happy)


Hang on a min you where the one who was snippy with me with the whole freedom of speech thing!

It just seems the whole forum seems to be consumed with members who are on a break at the mo, and all the threads are the same, yes i miss those members but the mods have been so clear they don't want threads about it started


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Hang on a min you where the one who was snippy with me with the whole freedom of speech thing!


Not snippy freedom of speech is important and I didn't give you an angry face or make it personal by telling you to go figure hun x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Not say you can't ask but there has been enough bloo*y threads from them asking for it not to be discused!!!! go figure:cursing:


I'm 100% with you on this. I have not been in any of these arguments/debates (whatever) and am getting very sick of seeing threads started about banned members, locked threads and general petty behaviour.

It makes the board look bad and creates an 'atmosphere'

I have notice none of it and happen to be friends with some people that have been 'bad mouthed' and I have to say I have seen none of it??

IF you have a suggestion or a question then mail a MOD and stop posting YET ANOTHER fresh thread about the same old crap.

All this pathetic and childish behaviour is unfair on the rest of us and is going to push the nicer ones and any potential newbies out.

Enough really is enough now.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i didnt want to hijack your thread but reading this made me think of another alternative...
> 
> i started my own thread but for what its worth i agree with you.


Cool  I am coming to read your thread now x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Personally I think that it would be a good idea to have a specific heading on the forum, where banned members can be shown and the period of the ban. It is afterall human nature for members to question there wherabouts of certain members they have got used to seeing posting on the forum.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'm 100% with you on this. I have not been in any of these arguments/debates (whatever) and am getting very sick of seeing threads started about banned members, locked threads and general petty behaviour.
> 
> It makes the board look bad and creates an 'atmosphere'
> 
> ...


Thank you, you worded it far better than me though


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

If mods would give a reason then im sure there would not be so many threads asking the same question? Just a thought! 

Im not aware what has happened but i have seen lots of threads asking the same thing!

could some one please tell me what is a mod and how comes they would know and others would not? Thanks


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Thank you, you worded it far better than me though


Sorry  sat on my hands for days reading all these pathitic locked threads and I've had enough of logging on to see yet another one!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

manicmania said:


> If mods would give a reason then im sure there would not be so many threads asking the same question? Just a thought!
> 
> Im not aware what has happened but i have seen lots of threads asking the same thing!
> 
> could some one please tell me what is a mod and how comes they would know and others would not? Thanks


Mods are the moderators they deal with complaints and patrol the forum breaking up silly squabbles!! like the forum police so to speak, some members get a slap on the wrist some are asked to stay off the forum for a cooling period


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the whole point of pet forums is so people can share help and advice with each other about their pets...what is the point of these threads except stirring up more unsettled feelings....


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

manicmania said:


> If mods would give a reason then im sure there would not be so many threads asking the same question? Just a thought!
> 
> Im not aware what has happened but i have seen lots of threads asking the same thing!
> 
> could some one please tell me what is a mod and how comes they would know and others would not? Thanks


Moderators. They look after the boards, keep them clean if you will

Thing is, when someone is banned it is for a good reason, they will know what they have done and be informed by a MOD. I don't think it is a MOD's place to tell everyone why, the member may not want it to be publicly known why they have been banned


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them 
My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Freedom of speech is the principle - there is far too much closing of perfectly good threads being closed.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Freedom of speech is the principle - there is far too much closing of perfectly good threads being closed.


Yes but there are also rules to keep the place running smoothly, when they are broken, the member needs to be dealt with


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Moderators. They look after the boards, keep them clean if you will
> 
> Thing is, when someone is banned it is for a good reason, they will know what they have done and be informed by a MOD. I don't think it is a MOD's place to tell everyone why, the member may not want it to be publicly known why they have been banned


I think the issue this time is people have not had explanations as to why they were banned or feel that they are not in line with the current rules ie, warning/infraction/temp ban/ban


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi CC,
My mum is like your daughter, no reason has been given at all.
i thought it was manners to inform them why they had a ban.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'm 100% with you on this. I have not been in any of these arguments/debates (whatever) and am getting very sick of seeing threads started about banned members, locked threads and general petty behaviour.


To be fair I haven't seen one argument or debate either which is the reason I am questioning the decision of people being banned.



> It makes the board look bad and creates an 'atmosphere'
> 
> I have notice none of it and happen to be friends with some people that have been 'bad mouthed' and I have to say I have seen none of it??


People have been bad mouthed? I haven't noticed or seen any of that either



> IF you have a suggestion or a question then mail a MOD and stop posting YET ANOTHER fresh thread about the same old crap.


You say that I should stop posting the same old crap - have you actually seen any of my recent posts none of them are aggressive or telling people what to do, they are mostly curious about why people who have been valuable members of this forum have without warning been banned, I am never going to stop asking until someone explains gives me some answers.

Some people will always just blindly accept things as being the way they are and never question decisions made by people in "Authority" and that is ok too 



> All this pathetic and childish behaviour is unfair on the rest of us and is going to push the nicer ones and any potential newbies out.


You don't know me well enough to say my behaviour is childish or pathetic

[QUOTE}Enough really is enough now. [/QUOTE]

Good point  x x x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I think the issue this time is people have not had explanations as to why they were banned or feel that they are not in line with the current rules ie, warning/infraction/temp ban/ban


They should behave then  I think people are getting tied up in and dragged into silly arguments


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lizzie said:


> Good luck.
> mum (sallyanne)hasn't been given any reason at all and she emailed mark who has ignored her and not one of the mods have told her either.


A banned member should be given a reason why IMO if they ask why. Just rude not to.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

lizzie said:


> Hi CC,
> My mum is like your daughter, no reason has been given at all.
> i thought it was manners to inform them why they had a ban.


Hiya Lizzie....hope your mum is ok :smilewinkgrin:
I was always aware of the infraction/temp ban/permanent ban rule
& as far as I am aware ther is always a reason given, maybe the MOD 
that banned these two forgot the rules


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them
> My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
> Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself


omg CC i didnt know it wasnt DD who had changed it to Gone! Thats out of order!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Hiya Lizzie....hope your mum is ok :smilewinkgrin:
> I was always aware of the infraction/temp ban/permanent ban rule
> & as far as I am aware ther is always a reason given, maybe the MOD
> that banned these two forgot the rules


Hi hun  my last thread got locked even though everyone was behaving lol

How are you doing tonight? x x x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them
> My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
> Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself


DevilDogz?????????????


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Changes said:


> To be fair I haven't seen one argument or debate either which is the reason I am questioning the decision of people being banned.
> 
> People have been bad mouthed? I haven't noticed or seen any of that either
> 
> ...


Good point  x x x[/QUOTE]

None of that is aimed at you, relax  I'm speaking for those who have nothing to do with any of this but are faced with it every few hours, it's just getting beyond silly now..

My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned. Simples as the meerkat would say


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Hiya Lizzie....hope your mum is ok :smilewinkgrin:
> I was always aware of the infraction/temp ban/permanent ban rule
> & as far as I am aware ther is always a reason given, maybe the MOD
> that banned these two forgot the rules


Maybe it's in the post... , Official like, they can always blame the delay on the postal strike.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> omg CC i didnt know it wasnt DD who had changed it to Gone! Thats out of order!


Exactly Sal, Kez has obviously seen this over my shoulder & is
maybe madder at this than the banning itself! hmy:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them
> My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
> Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself


OMG I didn't see that CC who would be so cruel, that isn't very professional, does Mark know?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> DevilDogz?????????????


Yep :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi CC,
Mum is fine,hope DD is too?
Mum never had no warning or nothing she don't know what she has done.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Good point  x x x


None of that is aimed at you, relax  I'm speaking for those who have nothing to do with any of this but are faced with it every few hours, it's just getting beyond silly now..

My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned. Simples as the meerkat would say [/QUOTE]

Debate is an important part of the forum and to remove that freedom to air views is wrong!!!:cursing:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Changes said:


> OMG I didn't see that CC who would be so cruel, that isn't very professional, does Mark know?


Hi Mel, we're all good thanks 
If he doesn't he will tomorrow x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Good point  x x x


None of that is aimed at you, relax  I'm speaking for those who have nothing to do with any of this but are faced with it every few hours, it's just getting beyond silly now..

My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned. Simples as the meerkat would say [/QUOTE]

I don't think I have ever joined an argument  xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

lizzie said:


> Hi CC,
> Mum is fine,hope DD is too?
> Mum never had no warning or nothing she don't know what she has done.


Same as that Lizzie, so unfair, Kez was actually writing a reply to
a post & it wouldn't go through, she refreshed the page & was banned 
We are all ok thanks x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Yep :smilewinkgrin:


I hope it's not forever, who the HELL is this Mod who keeps on banning people? has the power gone to their head?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> They should behave then  I think people are getting tied up in and dragged into silly arguments


Maybe if some of the things that people are upset about had involved or been aimed at you you would feel differently.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> None of that is aimed at you, relax  I'm speaking for those who have nothing to do with any of this but are faced with it every few hours, it's just getting beyond silly now..
> 
> My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned. Simples as the meerkat would say


Debate is an important part of the forum and to remove that freedom to air views is wrong!!!:cursing:[/QUOTE]

I agree, debate is a good thing, allows people to take in other POV's and think outside their box.

It's when it gets personal and out of hand, nasty messages on walls and PM's and people accusing other of bullying. That's when it goes too far. I have noticed quite a few threads locked with the reason 'as requested'


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Good point  x x x


My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you have to conform to the regime or face time in the cooler or execution.

Where have I seen or heard that before.........was it in History..........something suspicious.........when something suspicious is about is means it means it begins with a double 's'.............if it is a double 's' it is...............


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Changes said:


> None of that is aimed at you, relax  I'm speaking for those who have nothing to do with any of this but are faced with it every few hours, it's just getting beyond silly now..
> 
> My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned. Simples as the meerkat would say


I don't think I have ever joined an argument  xxx[/QUOTE]

Again, it was a general point, sorry


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I hope it's not forever, who the HELL is this Mod who keeps on banning people? has the power gone to their head?


I can only guess at this time, but we'll get there!
In answer to your question...yes probably x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

> Sounds like you have to conform to the regime or face time in the cooler or execution.
> 
> Where have I seen or heard that before.........was it in History..........something suspicious.........when something suspicious is about is means it means it begins with a double 's'.............if it is a double 's' it is...............


HUTCH I worry about you sometimes hun x x x lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned.


Sounds like you have to conform to the regime or face time in the cooler or execution.

Where have I seen or heard that before.........was it in History..........something suspicious.........when something suspicious is about is means it means it begins with a double 's'.............if it is a double 's' it is...............[/QUOTE]

Erm no, It's just good old manners. The vast majority of us here manage it. A little respect goes a long way


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> My point is, keep out the arguments, show respect to everyone around you and you won't get banned.


Sounds like you have to conform to the regime or face time in the cooler or execution.

Where have I seen or heard that before.........was it in History..........something suspicious.........when something suspicious is about is means it means it begins with a double 's'.............if it is a double 's' it is...............[/QUOTE]

nicely put!!!!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Couldn't we have a bit of democracy here? What about a public right of reply for banned/suspended members at the very least?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Couldn't we have a bit of democracy here? What about a public right of reply for banned/suspended members at the very least?


Sounds reasonable & fair to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> They should behave then  I think people are getting tied up in and dragged into silly arguments


Everything is not always as it seems, often the good guy is portrayed as being a trouble maker when this is not the case.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Couldn't we have a bit of democracy here? What about a public right of reply for banned/suspended members at the very least?


Good point  x x


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh deary me - I hear the rattle of the padlock!! :001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Oh deary me - I hear the rattle of the padlock!! :001_tt2:


Yep probably


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Changes said:


> Good point  x x


absolutely!!!:idea:



Jo P said:


> Oh deary me - I hear the rattle of the padlock!! :001_tt2:


you hear it too!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> Everything is not always as it seems, often the good guy is portrayed as being a trouble maker when this is not the case.


Like I say, I have no idea what the in's an out's are, but all I know is those of us who come here for general friendly chat and advice are having to put up with some right crap on here lately. I get the idea that it stems mostly from dogs/dog breeding debates/talks?


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Oh deary me - I hear the rattle of the padlock!! :001_tt2:


LOL

I didn't hear a thing  x x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Oh deary me - I hear the rattle of the padlock!! :001_tt2:


I could hear it when the thread appeared


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

CC say hi to DD from me. Really don't like the idea that someone other than her changed her location. Totally uncalled for...Jill


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them
> My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
> Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself





canuckjill said:


> CC say hi to DD from me. Really don't like the idea that someone other than her changed her location. Totally uncalled for...Jill


I totally agree if her location has been changed by someone then it is bang out of order and I hope it's addressed

MM


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The whole changing of the location is uncalled for.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I could hear it when the thread appeared


LOL You are a real fairy tink x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> CC say hi to DD from me. Really don't like the idea that someone other than her changed her location. Totally uncalled for...Jill





Molly's Mum said:


> I totally agree if her location has been changed by someone then it is bang out of order and I hope it's addressed
> 
> MM


Thanks Jill & MM....it will be addressed, be sure of that :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi CC,
Mum has said it must have been one of the mods that changed location.she said it reminds her of something which happened last year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Like I say, I have no idea what the in's an out's are, but all I know is those of us who come here for general friendly chat and advice are having to put up with some right crap on here lately. I get the idea that it stems mostly from dogs/dog breeding debates/talks?


No, not at all, not from where I'm sat it doesn't.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

We were told the other night that all the bans were temporary though


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Changes said:


> LOL You are a real fairy tink x x


he he he  xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

They aint banned forever aare they? Oooppss, Just asked a question.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I totally agree if her location has been changed by someone then it is bang out of order and I hope it's addressed
> 
> MM


Are you saying that someone went into her profile and changed the location? Does this also mean that they were privvy to other private information that was in theis, This is a matter of great concern, One would expect ones privacy to be just that, PRIVATE, I hope that you/she gets an explaination regarding this.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> CC say hi to DD from me. Really don't like the idea that someone other than her changed her location. Totally uncalled for...Jill





Molly's Mum said:


> I totally agree if her location has been changed by someone then it is bang out of order and I hope it's addressed
> 
> MM





Biawhiska said:


> The whole changing of the location is uncalled for.


Mark has to notice that changing someones location to GONE! is totally uncalled for and not the behaviour of someone who can possibly have professional impartiality - the mod that changed Kerry's location should be given some training on how to do a very difficult job that requires their own personal feelings to be put to one side.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> No, not at all, not from where I'm sat it doesn't.


I never venture in there, or that cat section. Was just the jist I got


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> Are you saying that someone went into her profile and changed the location? Does this also mean that they were privvy to other private information that was in theis, This is a matter of great concern, One would expect ones privacy to be just that, PRIVATE, I hope that you/she gets an explaination regarding this.





Changes said:


> Mark has to notice that changing someones location to GONE! is totally uncalled for and not the behaviour of someone who can possibly have professional impartiality - the mod that changed Kerry's location should be given some training on how to do a very difficult job that requires their own personal feelings to be put to one side.


That is exactly what i'm saying yes!
I am hoping to speak with Mark tomorrow x


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

CC do know if any of the others that are banned have had anything changed?
Mum is worried.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

But we have been told the bans are only temporary so why would it be changed to gone


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> That is exactly what i'm saying yes!
> I am hoping to speak with Mark tomorrow x


hey, juat had a read of this whole thread, not much to add above what has already been said, her location shouldnt have been changed and all members should have been told what they were banned for.

Just to let you know tho Mark is on his hols just now not sure when he is back


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> That is exactly what i'm saying yes!
> I am hoping to speak with Mark tomorrow x


I taken a screen shot of DDs profile just in case someone changes it again xx


----------



## dancing dogs (Sep 1, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Seems there are many fences to sit on & many sitting on them
> My daughter DD has been banned, not given a reason & somebody changed her location to GONE!!! Just goes to show things aren't always as they seem!
> Must have been the MOD that banned her, she didn't do it herself


i think it is very cheeky to change the location to "gone" - thats not really for the mods to change the profile.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

dancing dogs said:


> i think it is very cheeky to change the location to "gone" - thats not really for the mods to change the profile.


Clearly someone thought it was funny - cant really accuse the members of being childish if they've pulled a stunt like that can they??


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it is a downright disgrace if a Mod has been so childish as to change a location of a banned member to gone The Mods have seemingly been ban button happy but imo the Mod who did that to the profile should be banned.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

manicmania said:


> I think it is a downright disgrace if a Mod has been so childish as to change a location of a banned member to gone The Mods have seemingly been ban button happy but imo the Mod who did that to the profile should be banned.


It have certainly given me food for thought! if they can alter you profile does that not mean that they are able to tamper with other sensitive information, like EMAILS


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

man, marks gonna enjoy coming back off his relaxing hols to all this drama.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

On the forum that I run you can go into someones account but only to change things like user name, avatar, signature etc - you cant read someones PM's or emails - however our forum is a free one - if you pay for a forum you do get 'extras' that on some boards include the option of reading PM's - usually this is only for Admin - not MODS - but I would hope that the people in charge have some integrity and wouldnt read anyones personal messages


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

certianly there are mods abusing their status quite clearly banning without giving reasons and taking the p#ss out of dd by changing her location to GONE... i really hope this mod will get banned him/herself!!!! 

Threads are being closed for no reasons, people are being banned with no reasoning, profile locations are being changed obviously by a mod..... 

We should be allowed to ask about members and the resoning behind their banns or why threads are closed or else the mods basicly can take over without being challenged and do what they wish as Noone is allowed to question their actions ....


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Jo P said:


> On the forum that I run you can go into someones account but only to change things like user name, avatar, signature etc - you cant read someones PM's or emails - however our forum is a free one - if you pay for a forum you do get 'extras' that on some boards include the option of reading PM's - usually this is only for Admin - not MODS - but I would hope that the people in charge have some integrity and wouldnt read anyones personal messages


 Well it seems that someone in charge had no integrity when changing a banned members location to a childish remark as in Gone


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Well it seems that someone in charge had no integrity when changing a banned members location to a childish remark as in Gone


And kez is meant to be the childish one at 17 
Thanks for your support guys, means a lot x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

the moderator who changed Kerry's location should have their mod status removed, surely it's possible for another mod or mark to find out which one banned her and therefore who changed her location?

It seems to be a little group of 'friends' that have been banned... Noush (who I can't for the life of me see why she should have been banned), Kerry, DT.... I get the distinct feeling someone is abusing their mod status and should have it removed from their privileges and shoved where the sun don't shine imo!!!!!

COME ON, GET IT SORTED OUT  :nonod:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> And kez is meant to be the childish one at 17
> Thanks for your support guys, means a lot x


I said i would post but hey....i am!!

But i will keep myself out of trouble this time.......you know how i feel about it and Kerry knows i support her 110%.

Lizze....same with your mum

And same for the others, who i miss dearly too.

I am out of here now!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well, .. its nothing that our Mods have done, that i can assure you of, Banning DD was a hard desicion as it was, with out 'adding fuel to the fire'. 
it seems you all think we are here to wind you all up and cause trouble, when in effect we are here to calm things down and build bridgess between arguements. changing DD's location to 'Gone' is hardly the act of calming things down.. would you think??
now .. if you want it changed to something more appropriate, i can do that... 
either way, it wasn't ANY of us that changed it, that i know for sure.!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Verbatim said:


> the moderator who changed Kerry's location should have their mod status removed, surely it's possible for another mod or mark to find out which one banned her and therefore who changed her location?
> 
> It seems to be a little group of 'friends' that have been banned... Noush (who I can't for the life of me see why she should have been banned), Kerry, DT.... I get the distinct feeling someone is abusing their mod status and should have it removed from their privileges and shoved where the sun don't shine imo!!!!!
> 
> COME ON, GET IT SORTED OUT  :nonod:


It is very easy to find out who entered DD'd profile cos all Admin/Mod actions are logged - well they are on our forum


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> the moderator who changed Kerry's location should have their mod status removed, surely it's possible for another mod or mark to find out which one banned her and therefore who changed her location?
> 
> It seems to be a little group of 'friends' that have been banned... Noush (who I can't for the life of me see why she should have been banned), Kerry, DT.... I get the distinct feeling someone is abusing their mod status and should have it removed from their privileges and shoved where the sun don't shine imo!!!!!
> 
> COME ON, GET IT SORTED OUT  :nonod:


*I have to say i agree with you on that one......... I didnt even know we could do that, Ill look into it:smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well, .. its nothing that our Mods have done, that i can assure you of, Banning DD was a hard desicion as it was, with out 'adding fuel to the fire'.
> it seems you all think we are here to wind you all up and cause trouble, when in effect we are here to calm things down and build bridgess between arguements. changing DD's location to 'Gone' is hardly the act of calming things down.. would you think??
> now .. if you want it changed to something more appropriate, i can do that...
> either way, it wasn't ANY of us that changed it, that i know for sure.!!!!


Well I am not one to argue, but i am sorry to say it must have been!
DD did not change it herself & not even I have her log in details.
Leave it as it is please, I will take it up with Mark!


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Well, .. its nothing that our Mods have done, that i can assure you of, Banning DD was a hard desicion as it was, with out 'adding fuel to the fire'.
> it seems you all think we are here to wind you all up and cause trouble, when in effect we are here to calm things down and build bridgess between arguements. changing DD's location to 'Gone' is hardly the act of calming things down.. would you think??
> now .. if you want it changed to something more appropriate, i can do that...
> either way, it wasn't ANY of us that changed it, that i know for sure.!!!!


So can I as a member change other members locations??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*If a mod who banned Kez changed her location to Gone then they were bang out of order  and yes that mod should have a warning not to play around with members profiles, Thats bloody discusting behavior for a MOD 
I am shocked to read this  *


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i hope mark can find out who it was ! !!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well, .. its nothing that our Mods have done, that i can assure you of, Banning DD was a hard desicion as it was, with out 'adding fuel to the fire'.
> it seems you all think we are here to wind you all up and cause trouble, when in effect we are here to calm things down and build bridgess between arguements. changing DD's location to 'Gone' is hardly the act of calming things down.. would you think??
> now .. if you want it changed to something more appropriate, i can do that...
> either way, it wasn't ANY of us that changed it, that i know for sure.!!!!


how can u be sure though???


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

manicmania said:


> So can I as a member change other members locations??


Only if you have that members password


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *If a mod who banned Kez changed her location to Gone then they were bang out of order  and yes that mod should have a warning not to play around with members profiles, Thats bloody discusting behavior for a MOD
> I am shocked to read this  *


I'm disgusted too. Very childish to mess around with someone's profile  x


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Only if you have that members password


Well someone must be telling porkies then!!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks that way!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well as promised, i tried to change it to her real location, as she lives about 400 yards up the road from were i used to live, but its something we canny do.. so i suggest some one else has her password info and has changed it, coz i'm sure as cow dung stinks it weren't us mods... but you may think what you like.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well as promised, i tried to change it to her real location, as she lives about 400 yards up the road from were i used to live, but its something we canny do.. so i suggest some one else has her password info and has changed it, coz i'm sure as cow dung stinks it weren't us mods... but you may think what you like.


Nobody has her password & more to the point it was changed after she was banned, now how could that happen as noboby can log in to their own account after a ban! I will think what I like 
I specifically asked you to leave it as it was!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone wanting to know why someone has been banned, only has to look through their last posts.
Unless of course they have been deleted


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

As you wish!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*was the location changed before her ban, if not then only Admin and Mods can get into her account? *


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's coming!!! the noise is getting louder


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> As you wish!


Thank you!
As stated previously, I am not one to argue, but on this occasion
I feel there needs to be some honesty from someone in control!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Tink82 said:


> It's coming!!! the noise is getting louder


Yip - I can hear the chain rattling too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well, .. its nothing that our Mods have done, that i can assure you of, Banning DD was a hard desicion as it was, with out 'adding fuel to the fire'.
> it seems you all think we are here to wind you all up and cause trouble, when in effect we are here to calm things down and build bridgess between arguements. changing DD's location to 'Gone' is hardly the act of calming things down.. would you think??
> now .. if you want it changed to something more appropriate, i can do that...
> either way, it wasn't ANY of us that changed it, that i know for sure.!!!!


Does that mean I can change my status then? I have looked everywhere to change it but I am sure only a mod or someoen with admin can chnage a status so that would point to a select group if we can't change it ourselves.



rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *If a mod who banned Kez changed her location to Gone then they were bang out of order  and yes that mod should have a warning not to play around with members profiles, Thats bloody discusting behavior for a MOD
> I am shocked to read this  *


IF a mod changed it it would only be done out of spite, to rub salt in, gain some form of benefit to their selfesteem about it - basic psychology will tell you that.

IF we can change our own status then Kes may have done it in an act of defiance "Goodbye good riddence!"

IF we can change it and Kes didn't change it then someone would have to know the password. That would be either a parent, a sibling or a friend. I wouldn't have thought Kes was the kind to give that kind of secret.

Hmmmmmmm......... I wonder.........


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's coming!!! the noise is getting louder


Fair play to the mods though who have left this thread open so far to allow people to debate and air their views.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Fair play to the mods though who have left this thread open so far to allow people to debate and air their views.


Indeed. And that's a combi lock, It could be cracked and opened again


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Does that mean I can change my status then? I have looked everywhere to change it but I am sure only a mod or someoen with admin can chnage a status so that would point to a select group if we can't change it ourselves.
> 
> IF a mod changed it it would only be done out of spite, to rub salt in, gain some form of benefit to their selfesteem about it - basic psychology will tell you that.
> 
> ...


Nobody but Kez has her log in details, not even me her mum!
She was already banned when the change of location took place
& as it stands she was logged in when banned & as such cannot even view the forum!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

It wasnt her status that was changed Hutch6 it was her Location - and we can all change our own locations from our control panel


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Nobody but Kez has her log in details, not even me her mum!
> She was already banned when the change of location took place
> & as it stands she was logged in when banned & as such cannot even view the forum!


so when the location was changed after she got banned then even someone with her log in deatils would have NOT been able to log in to change it anyway....so it must have been someone with more powers !!!! :idea:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Changes said:


> We are not allowed to ask questions about banned members without being gagged or our threads deleted -


No, I am not astounded. As a former moderator of forums and chat channels owner, these things are always subject to discretion and tact. Anyone who is interested can ask in private. It's not suitable for open forum discussion.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Jo P said:


> It wasnt her status that was changed Hutch6 it was her Location - and we can all change our own locations from our control panel


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...... I see.

Mum? Have you asked her if she changed it? Can you access it if you're banned?

I'll ask her tomorrow anyhow.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Natik said:


> so when the location was changed after she got banned then even someone with her log in deatils would have NOT been able to log in to change it anyway....so it must have been someone with more powers !!!! :idea:


Exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

hutch6 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...... I see.
> 
> Mum? Have you asked her if she changed it? Can you access it if you're banned?
> 
> I'll ask her tomorrow anyhow.


No you cant access anything if you are banned


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Nobody but Kez has her log in details, not even me her mum!
> She was already banned when the change of location took place
> & as it stands she was logged in when banned & as such cannot even view the forum!


*Well if i knew how to do it huni i would but i aint got a clue. Didnt even know we could or were allowed too..........*


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...... I see.
> 
> Mum? Have you asked her if she changed it? Can you access it if you're banned?
> 
> I'll ask her tomorrow anyhow.


Yes I have asked & the answer is a resounding NO!!!
It was done after she was banned, once you're banned you cannot log in to change anything :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Well if i knew how to do it huni i would but i aint got a clue. Didnt even know we could or were allowed too..........*


Thank you LadyW, but I would like it left as it is 
I have never got involved in Kez's arguments until now & never intended to!
But this takes the biscuit!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like there is a rotten apple in the barrel.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Sounds like there is a rotten apple in the barrel.


Well something is going on, that's a fact


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Well something is going on, that's a fact


I think we all *know* what's going on but it's only matter of time before it either gets sorted by those who have the authority to rectify it getting some guts and growing a pair, the involved party bowing out gracefully or by other means which aren't so graceful.

Be interesting to see what does actually happen.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> I am astounded that We are not allowed to ask questions about banned members without being gagged or our threads deleted


It's pretty much standard policy on most forums. How much free speech is allowed on a forum is up to their administrators because they are like private members clubs with their own rules that we all probably skipped past when clicking the terms and conditions button when registering. Some are preoccupied with libel, others don't give a damn etc...

There's lots of reasons for it and two sides to every story- I remember one case on a forum I have been a mod for, for a few years, a guy got banned because of repeated bad behaviour, it came to our attention a number of things that he was doing both on the public forums and via the PM system. I mean some of it was fully sick, not illegal but still- trust me- horrible! Anyway so he finally crosses the line and gets a permanent ban. Users in an uproar about how great he was, how it was unjust, how they couldn't believe it etc... I *so* wished beyond belief we could tell the forum body the truth about this guy but it wouldn't have been the right thing to do as it involved the dignity and personal lives of other members.

Anyway that is just one case and the other side of the coin. I would suggest that if people believe they are being picked on or bullied by moderators that they contact admin *with evidence*. There has to be something to go on. If they are abusing their positions then hopefully that would be the end of that. The whole moderator system only really works when the forum majority have faith in them- without that it just kinda falls apart. To be honest I don't really have much in the way of friends on here and I don't know anyone so haven't been involved or haven't seen what the problems are.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I did think the mods were doing a good job ,
but lately i think things are no where as good , and something should be done to sort it out .


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


Personally I have had every faith in mods until recently, I have never had problems with any one of you guys, on the whole you all do a great job!
But this is different, Kez is not a liar, never has been & I would like to know
exactly what's going on!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> I did think the mods were doing a good job ,
> but lately i think things are no where as good , and something should be done to sort it out .


ok, thats fine hobo,, but why?? were are we going wrong?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


I have faith in the mods. I might not agree with every decision taken but i can see why it's done. It's certainly not a job id want...seems you cant win sometimes and you certainly get little thanks.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Personally I have had every faith in mods until recently, I have never had problems with any one of you guys, on the whole you all do a great job!
> But this is different, Kez is not a liar, never has been & I would like to know
> exactly what's going on!


So would I!!
can't answer that question Crazycreast, coz i have no idea either. like i said, i tried to change her location tonight, but its something us mods canny do.. again, like the believe we can read your PM's.. something we can't do. and right now, i think we as mods have bettr things to do then that.. don't you?


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


I have not been here long enough to reply to the faith part. What I have been reading and noticing is that members appear to be unhappy with a recently appointed Mods actions. I as a new member can work it out so surely others can


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

I had faith in the mods, but unforunately it died..............(smarty sad face)


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??


Personally? Not really but I am thick skinned and don't get offended at all on here but there is a nanny effect on good debates and the masses will look after themselves given the chance. You are needed mind, as you have the right to ban people and there are people that should be banned.



3 red dogs said:


> Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


Some are because they see it as "Us and them" not a community where rules and boundaries apply to everyone regardless and some just do their best which is all that can be expected.

I am only one voice though so don't take it as gospel.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> ............(smarty sad face)


LOL..That made me laugh.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


I have faith in ya lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I have faith in the mods. I might not agree with every decision taken but i can see why it's done. It's certainly not a job id want...seems you cant win sometimes and you certainly get little thanks.


I have faith in the mods too, every member has to follow ruels and if these are broken there will be bans, I am sure the mods have there reasons and we should agree with them, they dont just go and ban people.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


Over-protective certainly. I run several fora and we actually encourage argument - even heated argument. The only lines we draw are where personal abuse or libel is involved. We expect all our members to act like grown ups and argue as passionately as they like as long as they use logic and not emotion as the basis of their posts. Since we instituted this policy, we have actually had less heated arguments, simply because people know their views will be taken seriously and not moderated in case some sensitive soul gets offended.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL..That made me laugh.


Your dancing koala makes me


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

It does seem to be a problem that is caused by some or one of the mods , things seemed to get very iffy when the new mods were appointed ., i am maybe wrong  , (but you did ask).


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

raindog said:


> Over-protective certainly. I run several fora and we actually encourage argument - even heated argument. The only lines we draw are where personal abuse or libel is involved. We expect all our members to act like grown ups and argue as passionately as they like as long as they use logic and not emotion as the basis of their posts. Since we instituted this policy, we have actually had less heated arguments, simply because people know their views will be taken seriously and not moderated in case some sensitive soul gets offended.


I agree completely. Good post.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I have faith in the mods too, every member has to follow ruels and if these are broken there will be bans, I am sure the mods have there reasons and we should agree with them, they dont just go and ban people.


It appears going by the posts I have read about banned members that in fact they did follow the rules Some did not even get banned under the rules of the forum so why that??? eg no infractions given out just automatic ban 
I have also been reading some of those banned members posts and never noticed any personal insults typed to anyone
So why have forum rules when Mods are not sticking to their part of the bargain


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this forum is fab.
Just look at the amount of members that says it all.
I would like to thank you for being part of this forum.
Us Mods try our best to make this forum a good place to be.
Take the other night i know a few mods were up really late,trying to sort a bad problem out.
I myself did not get to bed until 2.00 am,we all have a life outside this forum but we wanted to make sure things were ok before we went to bed.
So please dont give us a hard time be happy and enjoy this place.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I think this forum is fab.
> Just look at the amount of members that says it all.
> I would like to thank you for being part of this forum.
> Us Mods try our best to make this forum a good place to be.
> ...


I think you are doing a great job xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

manicmania said:


> It appears going by the posts I have read about banned members that in fact they did follow the rules Some did not even get banned under the rules of the forum so why that??? eg no infractions given out just automatic ban
> I have also been reading some of those banned members posts and never noticed any personal insults typed to anyone
> So why have forum rules when Mods are not sticking to their part of the bargain


maybe insults have been removed so when we read back we cant see?? I cant comment with infractions as i dont know who has any. I think sometimes it can be sour grapes, i am sorry people have been banned, but there must be a reason. I once posted a comment that was potentally seen as offensive and that was deleted i wasnt upset, i just apologised and got on with things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

On a serious note, The forum Administrators and moderators have to remember that the success of the forum rests with its members, With a forum of this size there are always going to be disagreements as there are in life itself. I personally feel that many of the rules and regulations that have recently been implemented are rather rigid, afterall this is as the name suggests PET forum, I am half expecting to come onto the forum one morning to find that I have been given a hundred lines: 
I also think there is or certainly has been favortism shown to some members who have seemed to gain some kind immunity against the infraction system!
PLease Sir, may I have my jabs!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> It appears going by the posts I have read about banned members that in fact they did follow the rules Some did not even get banned under the rules of the forum so why that??? eg no infractions given out just automatic ban
> I have also been reading some of those banned members posts and never noticed any personal insults typed to anyone
> So why have forum rules when Mods are not sticking to their part of the bargain


Some people have insulted people privately via rep or pm and that is against forum rules. As for others who have been banned and have not yet received any explanation, i have no idea. But the right thing to do is to give those members an explanation. Some banned members also already had infractions given previously but continued breaking the rules.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> thx Jen for that.. so it raises a point.. do the forum members have faith in the mods here??
> Or Are we just power crazed over protective, god like tax man thatevery one hates?


Example of some ????truths and this is just going by things mentioned on this thread re Devildogz being permanantly banned according to Crazycrest

tashi 
Moderator Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: sat in a bunker with a tin helmet on
Posts: 9,807
Images: 46

Re: I am disappointed

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They have been banned and they have been given a reason it is only a temp ban and that is all I can say


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

manicmania said:


> It appears going by the posts I have read about banned members that in fact they did follow the rules Some did not even get banned under the rules of the forum so why that??? eg no infractions given out just automatic ban
> I have also been reading some of those banned members posts and never noticed any personal insults typed to anyone
> So why have forum rules when Mods are not sticking to their part of the bargain


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!! That raises an interesting point doesn't it.

What if you aren't liked by certain people on here and they ban you?

What if because you don't agree with someone you get banned?

What if descrimination comes into it? Hmmmmmmm.

Let me think for a second. You don't personally insult anyone but then you don't agree with a few people's point of view and then before you know it you're banned.

What if you could see who banned who?

WHAT IF YOU KNEW WHO BANNED WHO?!?!?!?!?!?!

WOW!!!!!!!! That is REALLY INTERESTING!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> I also think there is or certainly has been favortism shown to some members who have seemed to gain some kind immunity against the infraction system!
> PLease Sir, may I have my jabs!


Totally agree with that.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

some valid points there, i have to admit.. and thankyou for your input... what i wil say, is that the new mods are 'still only in training', and with no disrespect to any of them what so ever, you must understand, that modding takes time to understand, and a certain degree of patience to undertake.. this dont come instantly, its not a born right, our new guys are still learnig, and i say that with no detrimentation to them in the slightest, but on occassions i would agree that closing/deleting threads has been a little premiture. 
Saying all that, theres NOTHING easy about being a mod, diplomcy, politness, and understanding play a big part in this job, its something that comes with time, and is not an instant thing. 
In this respect, please barewith us.. 
morerating isn't a way of life, its a learning curve.. do you think you could do it, would you want to?? some how, i think not..


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> maybe insults have been removed so when we read back we cant see?? I cant comment with infractions as i dont know who has any. I think sometimes it can be sour grapes, i am sorry people have been banned, but there must be a reason. I once posted a comment that was potentally seen as offensive and that was deleted i wasnt upset, i just apologised and got on with things.


There are no removed posts in this case & the banned member has no idea why she was banned or who changed her location!
I would ordinarily agree with what you're saying, not in this instance though!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> There are no removed posts in this case & the banned member has no idea why she was banned or who changed her location!
> I would ordinarily agree with what you're saying, not in this instance though!


well i do think in this case it should be reviewed? if so many people are asking questions then surely somethings not right.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> some valid points there, i have to admit.. and thankyou for your input... what i wil say, is that the new mods are 'still only in training', and with no disrespect to any of them what so ever, you must understand, that modding takes time to understand, and a certain degree of patience to undertake.. this dont come instantly, its not a born right, our new guys are still learnig, and i say that with no detrimentation to them in the slightest, but on occassions i would agree that closing/deleting threads has been a little premiture.
> Saying all that, theres NOTHING easy about being a mod, diplomcy, politness, and understanding play a big part in this job, its something that comes with time, and is not an instant thing.
> In this respect, please barewith us..
> morerating isn't a way of life, its a learning curve.. do you think you could do it, would you want to?? some how, i think not..


i assumed one of the new mods is already a mod somewhere else so knows her stuff


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

Same for mum cc,no warning no posts removed no explanation nothing.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lizzie said:


> Same for mum cc,no warning no posts removed no explanation nothing.


i thought you had to have warnings to be banned???


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> some valid points there, i have to admit.. and thankyou for your input... what i wil say, is that the new mods are 'still only in training', and with no disrespect to any of them what so ever, you must understand, that modding takes time to understand, and a certain degree of patience to undertake.. .


I could well be wrong here , but I thought that the only mod on was Lady Wiccy, So can only assume that any action taken was orcastrated by her! I actually thought that she did a splendid job as it happens, Threads were allowed to run, order was kept and here sense of humor shone through.

Maybe we could clone her!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i never had an issue with the mods before but something lately isnt right with all the banning, thread closings/deletings etc


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Natik said:


> i assumed one of the new mods is already a mod somewhere else so knows her stuff


Yes you are right, they each have a forum of their own in which they are admin one would assume!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i thought you had to have warnings to be banned???


Not when i was banned...lol.. :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

As for explianations of why a member has been banned... lets put it this way.. if you walk in to a pub and you get banned, LEAGALLY the landlord can ask you to leave without a reason why.. we give the member a reason, within there banning notice, but we DON'T have to explain our reasons to other members, or even reply to the member in question.. thats the rules.


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

So did mum but she was not given a warning nothing


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

lizzie said:


> Same for mum cc,no warning no posts removed no explanation nothing.


My previous post gives you your explanation in black and white, pretty much.



hutch6 said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!!! That raises an interesting point doesn't it.
> 
> What if you aren't liked by certain people on here and they ban you?
> 
> ...


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i thought you had to have warnings to be banned???


Well it seems you do not have to have a warning especially if a Mod takes a dislike to you


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> As for explianations of why a member has been banned... lets put it this way.. if you walk in to a pub and you get banned, LEAGALLY the landlord can ask you to leave without a reason why.. we give the member a reason, within there banning notice, but we DON'T have to explain our reasons to other members, or even reply to the member in question.. thats the rules.


We are not questioning the ban!
At least 2 of the bans from Friday were not given a reason though!
I am more interested in who & why the location change!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> i thought you had to have warnings to be banned???


Normally YES you have to have a warning.. but in some circumstances we feel that a warning is just another accuse for the member to argue and post yet another thread telling every one how hard done by they are... i'm not picking and arguement with anyone here BTW, i'm just trying to answer tour questions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> As for explianations of why a member has been banned... lets put it this way.. if you walk in to a pub and you get banned, LEAGALLY the landlord can ask you to leave without a reason why.. we give the member a reason, within there banning notice, but we DON'T have to explain our reasons to other members, or even reply to the member in question.. thats the rules.


There is a saying, Rules are made to be broken, If they were there they could not be broken, As BBM has suggested we need a naughty corner, Or maybe we could get dome little pointy hats printed with the letter D for the norty children to wear
Can I have a black one please to match my mood.
3 Red Dogs will need a pink one of course.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> As for explianations of why a member has been banned... lets put it this way.. if you walk in to a pub and you get banned, LEAGALLY the landlord can ask you to leave without a reason why.. we give the member a reason, within there banning notice, but we DON'T have to explain our reasons to other members, or even reply to the member in question.. thats the rules.


I agree...I think these people (the banned members) are saying that they never received an explanation. But only Mark and you mods know if you gave them one (explanation i mean...lol  )


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Normally YES you have to have a warning.. but in some circumstances we feel that a warning is just another accuse for the member to argue and post yet another thread telling every one how hard done by they are... i'm not picking and arguement with anyone here BTW, i'm just trying to answer tour questions.


Fair play...I can understand that.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Normally YES you have to have a warning.. but in some circumstances we feel that a warning is just another accuse for the member to argue and post yet another thread telling every one how hard done by they are... i'm not picking and arguement with anyone here BTW, i'm just trying to answer tour questions.


So why have this statement as a sticky

Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Normally YES you have to have a warning.. but in some circumstances we feel that a warning is just another accuse for the member to argue and post yet another thread telling every one how hard done by they are... i'm not picking and arguement with anyone here BTW, i'm just trying to answer tour questions.


Thank you for trying


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

manicmania said:


> So why have this statement as a sticky
> 
> Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.


I was shocked to hear that the russian/polish lady cannot remember her name was banned, I had never ever seen her in an argument with any one, do not know how long she is banned for but I feel it is the forums loss.


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

So why have this statement as a sticky

Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.

none of that applied to mum she got a straight two month ban.
so what is written there is just rubbish when the mods do what they want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

lizzie said:


> So why have this statement as a sticky
> 
> Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.
> 
> ...


Two months, Unbelievable, wonder who dished that out and why! Talk about bl**dy cooling off, She'll be well frozen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

lizzie said:


> So why have this statement as a sticky
> 
> Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry Lizzie to reply to your thread with what appeared to be disrespect, This is not the case.

That sounds awefully unfair to me, and obviously goes to prove that different rules apply depending on who you are.

Sallyann was and is in my opinion a very knowledgeable member and an asset to this forum. A crying shame.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

manicmania said:


> So why have this statement as a sticky
> 
> Please note that this will not be tolerated from now on and any arguments started on the open forum will be dealt with quickly to prevent it from happening again. For anyone who starts the argument and takes the thread off topic, they will firstly be given an infraction, if they continue, they will be given a 1 day ban as a cooling off period. After this ban, if they continue they will be given a 2 week ban and then a permanent ban from using the forum.


another good point manicmania... and thankyou for raising it...
this was written a while back , and i have to agree its a little outta date now, It was written when things were more shall we say 'tranquill' on the forum, to actaullay implement this now, with so many more members would be out of the question, we would have no one left to moderate, its a fine line between 'DEBATE, and ARGUEMENT.. its up to the mods to draw that line, and in respect of the sticky in question, i thin k now, because of the amount of members, this sticky should be deleted.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> I am very sorry Lizzie to reply to your thread with what appeared to be disrespect, This is not the case.
> 
> That sounds awefully unfair to me, and obviously goes to prove that different rules apply depending on who you are.
> 
> Sallyann was and is in my opinion a very knowledgeable member and an asset to this forum. A crying shame.


Totally agree!!! As were imo Noushka, Dundee & Doubletrouble!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> I am very sorry Lizzie to reply to your thread with what appeared to be disrespect, This is not the case.
> 
> That sounds awefully unfair to me, and obviously goes to prove that different rules apply depending on who you are.
> 
> Sallyann was and is in my opinion a very knowledgeable member and an asset to this forum. A crying shame.


Totally agree...I loved reading Sallyannes posts and respected her knowledge.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> another good point manicmania... and thankyou for raising it...
> this was written a while back , and i have to agree its a little outta date now, It was written when things were more shall we say 'tranquill' on the forum, to actaullay implement this now, with so many more members would be out of the question, we would have no one left to moderate, its a fine line between 'DEBATE, and ARGUEMENT.. its up to the mods to draw that line, and in respect of the sticky in question, i thin k now, because of the amount of members, this sticky should be deleted.


Maybe it is now past it's sell by date, but whilst it remains rules is rules!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Totally agree!!! As were imo Noushka, Dundee & Doubletrouble!


And not forgetting DevilDogz & and albeit a little earlier Clueless


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> And not forgetting DevilDogz & and albeit a little earlier Clueless


Yep those 2 as well, seems like anyone with a true passion has gone


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> another good point manicmania... and thankyou for raising it...
> this was written a while back , and i have to agree its a little outta date now, It was written when things were more shall we say 'tranquill' on the forum, to actaullay implement this now, with so many more members would be out of the question, we would have no one left to moderate, its a fine line between 'DEBATE, and ARGUEMENT.. its up to the mods to draw that line, and in respect of the sticky in question, i thin k now, because of the amount of members, this sticky should be deleted.


4 months is hardly a lifetime! hmy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Yep those 2 as well, seems like anyone with a true passion has gone


Maybe thats what someone wants


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

In this spate of bannings, IMO many sensible and knowledgeable people were banned. It makes no sense.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> In this spate of bannings, IMO many sensible and knowledgeable people were banned. It makes no sense.


All the wrong members for all the wrong reasons it may appear!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

All of those who were 'banned' were very knowledgable and helped this forum and many of its members no end.

While, Red, i can somehow (meaning i don't know the full extent of being a mod!) understand how hard it is for Mods. I do feel its gone a little pear shaped recently!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> In this spate of bannings, IMO many sensible and knowledgeable people were banned. It makes no sense.


Seems that many of us agree on this Lauren. Those that were passonate in their views were weeded out for sure.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to let you know i am leaving this forum.
I feel i have been put through enough,and i have tried to help you all as much as i could.
For those who are friends thank you for being you x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Just to let you know i am leaving this forum.
> I feel i have been put through enough,and i have tried to help you all as much as i could.
> For those who are friends thank you for being you x


Dont leave Colsy 
We know you mods have alot on your plate with so many members/threads to deal with.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Just to let you know i am leaving this forum.
> I feel i have been put through enough,and i have tried to help you all as much as i could.
> For those who are friends thank you for being you x


Oh Why do you have something to feel guilty about ?????Your choice I suppose Bye


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i'm not going in to the realms of why these members were banned, and not every one of them were banned permentally i hasen to add, well none of them with the exception of DD, but what i will say, is, BREEDING, you only have to go to that section, and see how many times the same old posts come up, DNA, Cross Breeding, Health Tests, BYB.. all the same thing over and over, Newbies come on to this site and ask a simple Question, .. Should i Breed My Dog... and after 1 page of sensible answers, we have this barage of, questions to the OP .. are you in it for the money, have you done this, have you done theat.. etc etc, now i know this is important, but really, i'm sure the OP has read all this before on 100's of other threads, this then turns into a full blown arguement, with everyone giving there opinions... ALL the OP ever wants is advice, Not opinions Debate, arguement on the pros and cons. Please guys, read it all in 'Breeding section' then thread just turn out the same. less opinion, More Advice!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

manicmania said:


> Oh Why do you have something to feel guilty about ?????Your choice I suppose Bye


Thats abit harsh.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have been a member on this forum for awhile now i did love it here.
But there is so much bad feeling with some of you,its very sad to see.
I have a life outside this place.
I so wanted to help make this forum a super duper place but its not happening too many rows.
So come on guys and gals just enjoy it aye.
You can have my job as a MOD now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Just to let you know i am leaving this forum.
> I feel i have been put through enough,and i have tried to help you all as much as i could.
> For those who are friends thank you for being you x


Oh dear, the pressure must have really gotton to you. 
Seriously, Enjoy your forthcoming break.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Oh Why do you have something to feel guilty about ?????Your choice I suppose Bye


You are very rude and i am sure you should say sorry to me.
No i am not gulity about anything..
I am not taking the blame for anything sorry..my hands are clean.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Colsy said:


> I have been a member on this forum for awhile now i did love it here.
> But there is so much bad feeling with some of you,its very sad to see.
> I have a life outside this place.
> I so wanted to help make this forum a super duper place but its not happening too many rows.
> ...


I wouldn't want to be a mod and i respect the fact you mods have alot to deal with. Please dont leave Colsy.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> i'm not going in to the realms of why these members were banned, and not every one of them were banned permentally i hasen to add, well none of them with the exception of DD, but what i will say, is, BREEDING, you only have to go to that section, and see how many times the same old posts come up, DNA, Cross Breeding, Health Tests, BYB.. all the same thing over and over, Newbies come on to this site and ask a simple Question, .. Should i Breed My Dog... and after 1 page of sensible answers, we have this barage of, questions to the OP .. are you in it for the money, have you done this, have you done theat.. etc etc, now i know this is important, but really, i'm sure the OP has read all this before on 100's of other threads, this then turns into a full blown arguement, with everyone giving there opinions... ALL the OP ever wants is advice, Not opinions Debate, arguement on the pros and cons. Please guys, read it all in 'Breeding section' then thread just turn out the same. less opinion, More Advice!


Well well, so you're saying Kerry's ban is permanent & without good reason?
She was banned once before for this same thing & since being reinstated has curbed her tongue, not that she should have really, there are many passionate breeders that feel exactly the same way, but won't actually say so for the wrath of the mods, sounds pretty unfair to me banning one permanently for the same thing as others getting a ban lifted at a later date!
We could say this is a form of internet bullying, whats good for one is also good for another! Unfortunately there are many who don't actually take the advice which they've asked for in breeding or anywhere else come to that & all because pedigree breeders are against cross breeding...it takes all sorts!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

manicmania said:


> Oh Why do you have something to feel guilty about ?????Your choice I suppose Bye


And there you have the living proof of why we deal with members that are out of order in the way we do.
itrs no wonder we get a little peed off aint it!!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry but i am leaving and so is my OH.
Since being on this forum we have NOT been allowed to post much about our dog's who which we enjoy with all our hearts.
Lots are rescued not at Designer prices like you all say.
Some of my dog's were given to us.
Our life is our dog's.
Long may it continue.


----------



## manicmania (Sep 25, 2009)

Colsy said:


> You are very rude and i am sure you should say sorry to me.
> No i am not gulity about anything..
> I am not taking the blame for anything sorry..my hands are clean.


I have read posts on here from your hubby and yourself and feel maybe its you 2 who should be saying sorry to members on here. The forum started going downhill when you became a Mod so No I am not sorry for stating the truth. You are going just asked why!!!!! seemingly not allowed so GO Whats witht the post most members have been told not to start I am leaving crap imo you should be no different 
ps You may not like this truth I do not think you will be missed


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Sorry but i am leaving and so is my OH.
> Since being on this forum we have NOT been allowed to post much about our dog's who which we enjoy with all our hearts.
> Lots are rescued not at Designer prices like you all say.
> Some of my dog's were given to us.
> ...


Colsy, your dogs are adorable, enjoy them, it's just not worth getting upset about, life is too short.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

manicmania said:


> I have read posts on here from your hubby and yourself and feel maybe its you 2 who should be saying sorry to members on here. The forum started going downhill when you became a Mod so No I am not sorry for stating the truth. You are going just asked why!!!!! seemingly not allowed so GO Whats witht the post most members have been told not to start I am leaving crap imo you should be no different
> ps You may not like this truth I do not think you will be missed


I am very sorry to say that I agree with this poster!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> Colsy, your dogs are adorable, enjoy them, it's just not worth getting upset about, life is too short.


Totally agree.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> i'm not going in to the realms of why these members were banned, and not every one of them were banned permentally i hasen to add, well none of them with the exception of DD, but what i will say, is, BREEDING, you only have to go to that section, and see how many times the same old posts come up, DNA, Cross Breeding, Health Tests, BYB.. all the same thing over and over, Newbies come on to this site and ask a simple Question, .. Should i Breed My Dog... and after 1 page of sensible answers, we have this barage of, questions to the OP .. are you in it for the money, have you done this, have you done theat.. etc etc, now i know this is important, but really, i'm sure the OP has read all this before on 100's of other threads, this then turns into a full blown arguement, with everyone giving there opinions... ALL the OP ever wants is advice, Not opinions Debate, arguement on the pros and cons. Please guys, read it all in 'Breeding section' then thread just turn out the same. less opinion, More Advice!


i know dd has strong opinions etc in the breeding section but she was the one which always stand up to ethical breeding of whatever breed and wasnt scared to point out then wrongs while others didnt ....

permanent bans should be for personal attacks and not questioning i thought 

I assume its annoying to some but NO reason to ban someone permanently!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

manicmania said:


> I have read posts on here from your hubby and yourself and feel maybe its you 2 who should be saying sorry to members on here. The forum started going downhill when you became a Mod so No I am not sorry for stating the truth. You are going just asked why!!!!! seemingly not allowed so GO Whats witht the post most members have been told not to start I am leaving crap imo you should be no different
> ps You may not like this truth I do not think you will be missed


And may i ask what have i ever done to you ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> I am very sorry to say that I agree with this poster!


There is no need to apolygise, I am sure that many share the same thoughs.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Natik said:


> i know dd has strong opinions etc in the breeding section but she was the one which always stand up to ethical breeding of whatever breed and wasnt scared to point out then wrongs while others didnt ....
> 
> permanent bans should be for personal attacks and not questioning i thought
> 
> I assume its annoying to some but NO reason to ban someone permanently!!


That's right an opinion is just that & we all have our own views on how things should be done, DD is 17 & like me believes there's a right way to breed dogs & a wrong way, it is our opinion, nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> There is no need to apolygise, I am sure that many share the same thoughs.


I really do not like upsetting people, but I have read through many of these posts which were referred to & I find it unfair that certain members are brought to hand whilst others are let to carry on as they wish!
So I am sorry if I upset anyone, but am entitled to my own opinion!


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a bit of a mess really,seems alot of people support those that have been banned with no reason and don't like the new mod.
so how are you going to sort it out


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> And there you have the living proof of why we deal with members that are out of order in the way we do.
> itrs no wonder we get a little peed off aint it!!!


Perhaps, but is not someone entitled to their opinion. It may not be particularly nicely put for the one it is directed at but is it that totally bad?

If someone had said that to me, I would be thinking up a witty answer not running to mods to get it sorted or expect the mod to delete it for me.
I may be odd but I am grown up and unless it is libellous or cursing and swearing or being racist, sexist or homophobic or some other -ist, then I think it is all part of being on a forum, I can usually fight my own battles.



Natik said:


> i know dd has strong opinions etc in the breeding section but she was the one which always stand up to ethical breeding of whatever breed and wasnt scared to point out then wrongs while others didnt ....
> 
> permanent bans should be for personal attacks and not questioning i thought


Exactly, so are ethics not "in" any more on this forum?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

well guys, i hope i have answered some of your questions tonight, but i fear i am all but wasting my time .. We lost a mod tonight, and you wanted more mods to help the forum, .. what can i say, I'm gutted, but of course thats not something you'd be worried about is it!
As long as you get your say, and put your point across, thats all that matters.. no matter what the cost. well please dont start bleeting on about the lack of mods on here in future, when thers porn on the sight, or theres bad taste threads about setting light to kittens, coz your now a mod down.
I'm sure your be glad to see the back of me to.. but no such luck, i'm here for the duration, 
Enjoy
3reddogs!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> well guys, i hope i have answered some of your questions tonight, but i fear i am all but wasting my time .. We lost a mod tonight, and you wanted more mods to help the forum, .. what can i say, I'm gutted, but of course thats not something you'd be worried about is it!
> As long as you get your say, and put your point across, thats all that matters.. no matter what the cost. well please dont start bleeting on about the lack of mods on here in future, when thers porn on the sight, or theres bad taste threads about setting light to kittens, coz your now a mod down.
> I'm sure your be glad to see the back of me to.. but no such luck, i'm here for the duration,
> Enjoy
> 3reddogs!


As part of a forum which is members only surely any new mods should be proposed, seconded & approved....by members, would make things much easier in the long run! You are a decent mod, glad you're hanging around


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Soooo let me get this straight... DD has a permaban because she has strong opinions and she likes to promote ethical breeding?

What a joke =S Over the last few months DD has been nothing but helpful. She has curbed her toungue and matured a lot. I don't personally speak to her that much but from her posts I can see that she has grown up one helluva lot which I respect and admire.

So, now her and the others have been banned, who is there to speak out against unethical breeders who come to this forum? (Aside from Crazycrest of course )

DD was also massively helpful, and really knows her stuff. That's just another huge waste of knowledge.

Things like this sadden me. A forum is supposed to be a place where people gather to express their opinions and help eachother and give eachother information. It is supposed to be about freedom of speech, not ban them as soon as they say something that might offend other members. Banning for personal attacks I can understand. Banning for speaking out against unethical breeders, I cannot.

[SadAkai]

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

lizzie said:


> This is a bit of a mess really,seems alot of people support those that have been banned with no reason and don't like the new mod.
> so how are you going to sort it out


Thats nice you are talking about me i take it.
I have done nothing to any of you.
I am a human with feelings too.
I just love my dogs but i could not even do that on this forum without getting told various nasty things about them,by some.
Think about that its not nice really is it.
I have helped folk on here mainly,never been rude or nasty.
Why because its not in my nature.
Its just i was a Mod with crossbreeds was that the problem...maybe.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Not everybody that has been banned are good guys, the member banned today for example is a REALLY bad girl.... And deserved HER ban lol...


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

To colsey,
I dunno just from the posts i read.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Not everybody that has been banned are good guys, the member banned today for example is a REALLY bad girl.... And deserved HER ban lol...


Well at least somebody deserved it


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Thats nice you are talking about me i take it.
> I have done nothing to any of you.
> I am a human with feelings too.
> I just love my dogs but i could not even do that on this forum without getting told various nasty things about them,by some.
> ...


Me personally, I didn't have a problem with what type of dog you had... I thought they looked gorgeous.

But when you and Elmo tag teamed against members, that was out of order BIG TIME.

And the fact you 'seemed' (sorry if I have got it wrong) to protect a group of friends on here who were openly nasty and got away with it!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Thats nice you are talking about me i take it.
> I have done nothing to any of you.
> I am a human with feelings too.
> I just love my dogs but i could not even do that on this forum without getting told various nasty things about them,by some.
> ...


I can only speak for myself Colsy.....i have never had a problem with you being mod....infact i congratulated you when you were appointed.

All i was doing on this thread i stating that i miss the banned members.

I have always said i adore your dogs....and i still do.

I do however feel this forum has gone pear shaped as of late as i stated......again nothing against you.

I hope you don't leave.....i don't like seeing anyone go...........


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> Not everybody that has been banned are good guys, the member banned today for example is a REALLY bad girl.... And deserved HER ban lol...


So true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Thats nice you are talking about me i take it.
> I have done nothing to any of you.
> I am a human with feelings too.
> I just love my dogs but i could not even do that on this forum without getting told various nasty things about them,by some.
> ...


But that was never the problem, everyone adores your dogs, it was never about crossbreeds, never, just some of the unethical breeders that have jumped onto the band wagon, Much the same as they have their pedigree counterparts over the years. NO DOG LOVER, irrespective of breed should support anything unethical.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> But that was never the problem, everyone adores your dogs, it was never about crossbreeds, never, just some of the unethical breeders that have jumped onto the band wagon, Much the same as they have their pedigree counterparts over the years. NO DOG LOVER, irrespective of breed should support anything unethical.


Here, here absolutely!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> But that was never the problem, everyone adores your dogs, it was never about crossbreeds, never, just some of the unethical breeders that have jumped onto the band wagon, Much the same as they have their pedigree counterparts over the years. NO DOG LOVER, irrespective of breed should support anything unethical.


Exactly. And thats what i thought this forum was about. Ethical, ressponsible and caring breeding and ethical, responsible and caring treatment of ALL animals not just dogs.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Exactly. And thats what i thought this forum was about. Ethical, ressponsible and caring breeding and ethical, responsible and caring treatment of ALL animals not just dogs.


It is for all animals, but all of the members who have been recently banned are mainly ones that lurk in the dog section. Plus the dog secion is usually where is kicks off frst and escalates quickest.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> It is for all animals, but all of the members who have been recently banned are mainly ones that lurk in the dog section. Plus the dog secion is usually where is kicks off frst and escalates quickest.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I can understand this. but not all animals that are bred from are health tested and being honest i dont see a real problem with that. I think it depends on how dedicated a breeder is as to how much the tests mean, ive had a bad experience with a health tested animal who was pedigree. thats why i have the views i have on this, i will never tar all breeders with the same brush, i just feel its what people feel comftable with, i personally dont see a problem with people breeding pet animals, aslong as they have homes to go to will be loved and well cared for shouldnt really matter and the parents are as healthy as you could possibly tell.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Well i have never seen such a lot of childress remarks in my life is this going to go on for ever i for one am sick of reading stuff like this, evey time you come on its the same old story, you are talking about people getting banned now you have pushed a good person Colsy to leave dont do it Colsy you stick to your guns your a nice person and doing a great job as are the others, another thing i feel its not up to people to have a go at members that dont breed like some people would want but thats up to them really its their life and no amount of getting personal will stop it, advice yes thats great and we can all learn from it but why cant it be said once and left, i have been here from the beginning and its getting so childress i cannot understand why grown ups act like they do on here im on more than this forum and never seen it as bad, well i stopped posting a long time ago and i think it would be bbetter to go back to just reading , as even im getting mad now at all the rubbish being talked about,


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand this. but not all animals that are bred from are health tested and being honest i dont see a real problem with that. I think it depends on how dedicated a breeder is as to how much the tests mean, ive had a bad experience with a health tested animal who was pedigree. thats why i have the views i have on this, i will never tar all breeders with the same brush, i just feel its what people feel comftable with, i personally dont see a problem with people breeding pet animals, aslong as they have homes to go to will be loved and well cared for shouldnt really matter and the parents are as healthy as you could possibly tell.


In all honesty I try not to get into it. I am no expert. I breed rats, not dogs. I can understand why people feel health tests are important, because they are trying to improve the breed as a whole by not breeding in problems that the dogs may have. Not all non health tested dogs are definitely going to be unhealthy, just as ot ll health tested dogs are going to have fabulous health. There is no guarantee of anything, people who health test are just trying their best to improve the breed.

I agree with you about the breeding pet animals though, so long as it is done responsibly and not for profit like BYBs do.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Dont leave colsy i think you dogs are beautifull 

Im wondering if that large portion of new members or people viewing is because of all this bitching and fighting. I mean my cats dont fight this bad


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

ooooo and I just want to say thanks to the mods who got rid of those horrible posts it gave me mad nightmares


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> ooooo and I just want to say thanks to the mods who got rid of those horrible posts it gave me mad nightmares


)

Agreed. Score to the mods!  

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> But that was never the problem, everyone adores your dogs, it was never about crossbreeds, never, just some of the unethical breeders that have jumped onto the band wagon, Much the same as they have their pedigree counterparts over the years. NO DOG LOVER, irrespective of breed should support anything unethical.


So true

Dundee
Sallyanne
Noushka
Devildogz

Those involved in the mass ban...

What did they all have in common?

They ALL have strong passionate views on ethical breeding! That can only ever be a GOOD thing! They were strong and vocal about their views and with very very rare exceptions never took it to childish remarks. By banning these members we are sending out an invitation to all the puppy farming back yard breeders to come along because many of the members left dont have the balls to tell them theyre wrong.

There are members here who have strong convictions and principles i dont agree with. Turkeylad is one of those, i dont agree with all his views and principles but by god i respect him for the fact that he has the balls to stand by them and back them up with intelligent argument.

Red....

Yes the dog breeding section can get lairy... and if a member comes along and asks... should i breed my dog... They may well get told no, and given reasons for that. They may get questioned as to the quality of the bitch, its health tests etc... This is only to ensure that the reply a knowledgable member gives is the right advice. OP's dont like it when theyre told NO they shouldnt breed and its not ethical... That isnt the members fault for replying, its theirs. Theyre on the defensive and tend to go down the "he/she's picking on me route!". So what? If out of all these threads its stopped someone breeding, or made them think twice and get some of the health tests done, surely you can agree thats only a positive outcome?

I know there will ALWAYS be a debate over the crossbreed vs pedigree. There will be those that will stick by their principles and say they hate all forms of crossbreeding, whilst others like colsy actively support it. There still more others who fit into the middle ground, and support all breeding regardless of cross/pedigree providing the correct health tests are done, the dogs are sound and of good quality and the breeding is approached in an ethical way.

There is room on this forum for those that dont like crossbreeding at all, along with those that support it in all its forms... it makes for interesting discussion and debate, but there is still room for it.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

tillysdream said:


> Me personally, I didn't have a problem with what type of dog you had... I thought they looked gorgeous.
> 
> But when you and Elmo tag teamed against members, that was out of order BIG TIME.
> 
> And the fact you 'seemed' (sorry if I have got it wrong) to protect a group of friends on here who were openly nasty and got away with it!!!


I was under self imposed ban from this forum because, as many of you once again miss the point, I was the one who had stand up rows with some of the poster's who were banned; not all but some.

Having spent about an hour at 3AM this morning explaining to my wife that the people on this thread who slate her are not "the majority" as they purport, but simply one or two people who disagree with her view, not with her selection as moderator. I don't think that bullying somone to tears reflects well on a group who say they just want justice for those people banned; the people who simply stood up for what they believed in.

The moderator selection was open to all members and "Colsy" was chosen. Had it been the member you (the minority posting on this thread) wanted you would have ben happy.

The arguments about KC breeds or crossbreeds usually ended in me falling out with someone (not Colsy falling out with someone) but you have chosen to pick on her not me. Colsy simply moderated... was up until 230 the other morning having helped Tashi get rid of some sicko posting disgusting photos, tried to stop the crossbreed threads going over the same ground etc etc.

You may not have agreed with a her view and may not like the idea of MODs stopping threads before they run into trouble as opposed to waiting until they do... but to simply point your aggression at one person and lauch a witch hunt that forces them out of something they volunteered to do, makes you no better than bullies.

I am sure the debates on cross breeds will not go back to what they were. Someone comes on and asks about a cockerpoo and is given 8 pages of why you shouldn't have one and there are no ethical breeders and you don't need one as there are lots of KC breeds etc etc etc but I do think you've lost a strong "pro animal" moderator, simply because they did their job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I seem to recall that when Colsy was appointed moderator status there was some statement made regarding the subject of crossbreeding. Colsy implied that she would sit firmly on the fence and remain neutral.

This has not been the case. 

With regard to the dogs, I have never seen nor heard any member new or old said anything bad regarding your dogs, could be called the opposite in fact, you are often compliemented on your beautiful dogs.

I think it takes someone with a strong character coupled with a sense of humur to be a mod, playing the sympathy/bullying card does not work, No-one has bullied Colsy, more the opposite with her quest to settle old scores.

I sincerely wish yourself, colsy and your dogs all the very best in whatever you decide.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well this won't go down too well but as far as i'm concernd this thread should have been closed as soon as it was started.Forum rules state this subject is not allowed.Now i didn't make that rule and neither did the mods,its down to Mark.I have only 1 question,and that is this. If you don't like the rules why stay? you have a choice.And as for giving the mods all this grief i'm lost for words.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*omg this still open to discussions  the 1 thread that SHOULD OF BEEN CLOSED is still up and running,
Well I am just gobsmacked  
Now some 1 Please close this thread and lets start a fresh new day on a good note!!!!!  

GOOD MORNING ALL  *


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

i think mark needs to read this.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW. What a thread.

Big respect to the MODS for letting it run and allowing some of the members to air their views.

I think most things have been coverred but i just wanted to add something that i think noone has mentioned.


The members that have been banned have over recent months had to put up with one troll after another after another after another etc etc.......


It seems the thing to do is to come on here and wind up the breeding section with a "i want to stud my pitbull" thread or "how do i breed my jack with my neighbours GSD" 

The people that have been banned have endured a sustained "attack" of these sort of threads from morons with nothing better to do with their time but thier passion and ethics does not allow them to walk away just incase just incase that thread is genuine.

So when you consider that you can understand why some of them may have been pushed beyond their limits on the odd occassion.

Yes they could be a bit more "helpful" but i truly believe these people save that for people they believe to be genuine on the forum like the countless hours Kerry has spent helping people deliver litters on here.

The crossbreed argument is ridiculous. From an outsiders point of view as i rarely have much to contribute to that debate it just looks to me like the biggest misunderstanding of views in the history of the Internet and has snowballed into stupid levels of defensiveness and unneccesary point scoring.

Just my twopenneth for what its worth  and yes one of the people who got a temporary ban yesterday most definately deserved it so well done to that MOD, was a long time coming


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* seems there no Mods or Admin online to close this thread  
God I hope you lot stop this NOW It doesnt make for very nice reading 

And this Forum isnt a witch hunt So please can we ALL move on *


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> I seem to recall that when Colsy was appointed moderator status there was some statement made regarding the subject of crossbreeding. Colsy implied that she would sit firmly on the fence and remain neutral.
> 
> This has not been the case.
> 
> ...


You can deny bullying, it is usual for bullies to do that. I thank you for your best wishes but all the time people like you and your gang spout "expert" evidence against crossbreeds people like us who love all dogs will have a problem.

I don't want your sympathy and neither does my wife; but you know that, whatever you type on here, your playground gainsay simply hides the gang mentality you use to push out things you don't agree with (because you have no valid argument against them other than saying "I'm an expert and you're not so my opinion is worth more than yours").

Now you have a scape goat you can all go about pretending you were right and it was the evil poodle crosses that were the cause of all the problems.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, I was chatting to DD the night she was banned.
I know from her own words that she had been warned several times over the past months.
That night, she had a link that she put up removed, though I personally thought the link was valid to the subject, it could have been quite upsetting to the OP, as it seemed to contradict what they had been saying.
DD was also warned when the post was removed, but along with Sallyanne, persisted with mentioning it. The post was locked and Sallyanne started another thread about the subject.
What were the mods to do, they couldn't just leave it!!!!
If they have warned someone and they persist, what other choice do they have?
With DT, you must all know, what she is like. She will be back as feisty as ever
As to Dundee and Noushka, I have no idea what happened.

I like all these members and respect their passion, but with the exception of Noushka, you have all got to admit that they do come across quite strongly sometimes.
To the changing of DDs Location. I think that is totally out of order


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * seems there no Mods or Admin online to close this thread
> God I hope you lot stop this NOW It doesnt make for very nice reading
> 
> And this Forum isnt a witch hunt So please can we ALL move on *


Can't blame them really can you


----------



## lizzie (Apr 13, 2008)

To Rona,
Mum was never warned.
Mods spoke on the thread she started so it's confusing.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

RAINYBOW said:


> Can't blame them really can you


*no I cant blame them at all, but i really do think this has gone far enough now  *


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well thank the lord for that I've finally caught up with it all. 
Well done mods for leaving this open, hopefully everyone has aired it all out and we can now go back to the happyish, polite disagreements we know and love.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I HOPE ITS CLOSING TIME VERY SOON.:mad2::mad2:*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It is for all animals, but all of the members who have been recently banned are mainly ones that lurk in the dog section. Plus the dog secion is usually where is kicks off frst and escalates quickest.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


My 'jist' was right then


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well this won't go down too well but as far as i'm concernd this thread should have been closed as soon as it was started.Forum rules state this subject is not allowed.Now i didn't make that rule and neither did the mods,its down to Mark.I have only 1 question,and that is this. If you don't like the rules why stay? you have a choice.And as for giving the mods all this grief i'm lost for words.*


me too janice, I cannot believe what ive been reading, the rudeness, abusive comments, snidey (SP?) remarks and horrible comments to Colsy, I cant believe it, sadly at the rate things are going many ppl will be leaving.

There will always be ppl that are unhappy with certain members being banned, but its done, it cannot be undone unless a mod or mark allow it to be so why doesnt everyone just *leave it.* If you disagree with the rules, and what the mods and admin are doing (or not doing) leave, otherwise stop sla**ing off this forum and the way the mods and admin are trying to control it.

As a member that uses this forum as and when i can, there are certain members ruining it and i feel bad for the mods and mark who DO do all they can.

Im sad Colsy feels she has to leave but I dont blame her either, the way some ppl have talked to her is unreal, I dont know how some of you conduct your real life with any friends at all the way you treat ppl..........

 PF is just a very sad state at the moment


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Not read the last couple of pages cos I've got to get back to work but what I would like to say is this

Moderators dont have their arms twisted up their backs to take on the job - it's a voluntary position so if you dont want to spend the time on the forum clearing up the mess or put up with disgruntled members the option is always there to resign - I know it's not an easy job - I do it myself but the fact remains you dont HAVE to be a Moderator - the last time we needed new Mods applications were invited from Mark and there was about 15 pages of willing candidates so I'm guessing peeps think it's worth it in the end to have that little bit of power and overall 'say so'.

No offence meant to anyone - just my opinion


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I would also like to express my thanks to the mods and admin for allowing this thread to remain open for as long as it has. Its brought about an interesting debate.

edit: ignore that bit... my searching skills are less than desirable lmao!

Its cos i though it was in my rep - but ive had rep since and it dropped off the bottom of the list.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Jo P said:


> Not read the last couple of pages cos I've got to get back to work but what I would like to say is this
> 
> Moderators dont have their arms twisted up their backs to take on the job - it's a voluntary position so if you dont want to spend the time on the forum clearing up the mess or put up with disgruntled members the option is always there to resign - I know it's not an easy job - I do it myself but the fact remains you dont HAVE to be a Moderator - the last time we needed new Mods applications were invited from Mark and there was about 15 pages of willing candidates so I'm guessing peeps think it's worth it in the end to have that little bit of power and overall 'say so'.
> 
> No offence meant to anyone - just my opinion


I agree with you 

I dont mind the rules but sometimes rules need to be broken not to be a rebel or anything just to find some answers


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Ok here is what i think

I think its disgusting how members have been banned and treated for saying what they think!

All the members that i had respect for have gone and i think you will notice in a few weeks what a bad decision as been made.

:cursing::cursing:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe someone could write an in depth post on the pros and cons of breeding complete with relevant links for further education which could be pinned? Then anyone who asks about breeding their dog/bitch could be directed to that post and their thread then closed by the first Mod who sees it? Might save a load of trouble in the future as this seems to be one thing that sparks off the arguements?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i believe there should be a questionare to the poster before they can post in the breeding section like tick box if health tests been done and which ones, what breed it is etc etc then noone would have to ask....

as so many people only state i want to breed my dog with giving no additional info and then members come and ask and get blamed for doing so....


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> what i will say, is, BREEDING, you only have to go to that section, and see how many times the same old posts come up, DNA, Cross Breeding, Health Tests, BYB.. all the same thing over and over, Newbies come on to this site and ask a simple Question, .. Should i Breed My Dog... and after 1 page of sensible answers, we have this barage of, questions to the OP .. are you in it for the money, have you done this, have you done theat.. etc etc, now i know this is important, but really, i'm sure the OP has read all this before on 100's of other threads, this then turns into a full blown arguement, with everyone giving there opinions... ALL the OP ever wants is advice, Not opinions Debate, arguement on the pros and cons. Please guys, read it all in 'Breeding section' then thread just turn out the same. less opinion, More Advice!


But what if the best and only appropriate advice is "NO!" - don't do it, you will only be adding to the thousands of badly bred, unhealthy dogs who inevitable get sold to the wrong people and end up in rescues. Unethical breeding is the single biggest factor in the current crisis of unwanted dogs in the UK. In my own breed, unethical breeders outnumber good ethical ones by about 500 to 1. We are currently taking in and rehoming unwanted Siberian Huskies at the rate of 10-15 each week (and this is barely scratching the surface). So, when someone asks, "Should I breed my husky?" my response (which has been posted on numerous occasions) would state - these are the boxes you need to tick to be a good, ethical breeder. If you can't tick them all, don't do it! Is this wrong of me? Am I likely to be banned for hurting the poor OP's feelings? I agree that what is important is the way you frame your responses - after all, people respond better to friendly, logical argument than they do to emotional rants, but that is not my style anyway.

Mick


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I think this thread was a really bad idea. These threads always,always cause bad feeling and there is enough of that around at the moment. 

This place used to be so much fun,nowadays its just row after row and very little lighthearted relief. I hope something can be done to save it before it gets to the point where we lose the forum altogether.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

I am absolutely disgusted to read some on these comments on this thread, i cant believe this forum has turned into this. 

It used to be so much fun and everyone enjoyed it once upon a time.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I gave you guys a chance to be good, but hey if failed again, so guess what ????

LOCKED*


----------

